# Best book to read?



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys was wondering if anyone has read any books on DP/DR that have helped them cope. I searched a few on Amazon and literally every single one has mixed reviews, and the biggest complaint was the book not helping them find a cure. I wasn't really expecting a book to cure my DP/DR, was kind of just hoping to find a book that had some good advice as to maybe cope better while I'm going through an episode. The ones that seem to be most popular include "Feeling Unreal", "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder", "Stranger To My Self," and "The Stranger in the Mirror." I remember reading something on here awhile ago posted by an author of a book he/she wrote on DP. So, does anyone have any suggestions? Or should I stay away from a book completely?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

"Feeling Unreal" and "A new look at a neglected syndrome" are good. About the books of Abugel and Steinberg I can't say anything because I could not get them illegally or via interlending. Both "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder"-books are crap in my opinion. The same is true for the german books of Berit Lukas and Matthias Michal. The book of Uwe Wolfradt is not bad. The book of Joachim Ernst-Meyer (from 1968) just contains some publications in german translation.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

"A Last A Life" By Paul David http://anxietynomore.co.uk


----------

